

Ask HN: What's a good webmail platform for linux? - retube

Prompted by this discussion: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5591133<p>I am wondering what webmail system HNers would recommend for self-hosting on linux?
======
mschuster91
I'd recommend a Debian Stable or Testing based Exim mailserver, coupled with
vexim to provide mail service to multiple domains on one server. For AV, use
either ClamAV or a commercial scanner.

I don't do spam filtering/greylisting on the server side, so I can't help you
there.

------
EvanAnderson
I've been itching to try out RoundCube (<http://roundcube.net/>) for a few
years now but haven't found the copious free time to check it out. It looks
really pretty and the feature list looks nice.

------
Scramblejams
Switched from SquirrelMail to RoundCube a few years ago and am happy with it.
It's no Gmail interface, though. :-(

